# The DNA75C Chipset



## Rob Fisher (25/7/17)

Just wanted to create a thread to discuss the DNA75C Chipset.

Here is a pic of the Meraki with a new theme I downloaded. I can't wait for you technical types to get a DNA75C Mod and start designing SA Themes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## method1 (26/7/17)

Loving the 75c - such a massive improvement performance-wise over the older DNA75.
EVOLV really came to the party on this one!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/7/17)

Yip, it is rather special.I finally 'get' the DNA thing now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/17)

Finally a screen designed for the Meraki V2. Changing the screen with the designer is a simple exercise!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/17)

CLZ-X done!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## TheV (3/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> CLZ-X done!
> View attachment 103137


I read that as CLZ-X clone ... for a second I was very confused 
I'm usually one for more understated mods but that is a thing of beauty Rob!
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/17)

I went out for the day today with a VTC6 in my CLZ-X and a bottle of juice (10ml) in my pocket and didn't think to take a spare battery (but I did have two Billet Box's as back up) I vaped from around 10:00am and now at 07:36pm I thought "Wow I'm still on the same battery"! It was at 9%.

And the reason for this story? The DNA75C has great battery life my Peeps!

0.58Ω Fused Clapton at 28 watts! That's like 9 hours of vape and 3 Skyline refills! The DNA75C rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## TheV (12/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I went out for the day today with a VTC6 in my CLZ-X and a bottle of juice (10ml) in my pocket and didn't think to take a spare battery (but I did have two Billet Box's as back up) I vaped from around 10:00am and now at 07:36pm I thought "Wow I'm still on the same battery"! It was at 9%.
> 
> And the reason for this story? The DNA75C has great battery life my Peeps!
> 
> ...


This is great news. I'm really interested in the DNA75C. Hopefully something that fits my budget comes around sooner rather than later!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (12/8/17)

It is the first DNA chip which I feel is heading in the right direction - I dislike the fact that you needed e-scribe previously to do most of the adjustments and the fact that it is such a mission to set a curve on the DNA chip... it still is compared to some of the other mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I went out for the day today with a VTC6 in my CLZ-X and a bottle of juice (10ml) in my pocket and didn't think to take a spare battery (but I did have two Billet Box's as back up) I vaped from around 10:00am and now at 07:36pm I thought "Wow I'm still on the same battery"! It was at 9%.
> 
> And the reason for this story? The DNA75C has great battery life my Peeps!
> 
> ...



9% @Rob Fisher ?
You mean 90% ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/17)

Silver said:


> 9% @Rob Fisher ?
> You mean 90% ?



No 9% battery left after 10 hours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/8/17)

@Rob Fisher is that theme available for us mere mortals? I can only find the ones here - i have a couple of them but not 100% happy with the one i have...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/17)

I do love the DNA75C chipset!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Dexter305 (17/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I do love the DNA75C chipset!
> View attachment 113484


Best Chip on the market!!! Hands Down!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/17)

I love looking for new look DNA75C screen setups to download...

https://forum.evolvapor.com/files/category/6-dna-75-color-themes/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I do love the DNA75C chipset!
> View attachment 113484



And you like 28Watts @Rob Fisher 
That one on the left is on 25W though. Something is not right....


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/17)

Silver said:


> And you like 28Watts @Rob Fisher
> That one on the left is on 25W though. Something is not right....



Different coil Hi Ho @Silver! 25 watts on that setup is the same as 28 watts on others...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Different coil Hi Ho @Silver! 25 watts on that setup is the same as 28 watts on others...



Oh ok - then i suppose all is happy in the land
Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/18)

Not long now to the Game Changing REPLAY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

The DNA75C's sitting in the background waiting for the firmware upgrade... DNA250C operational.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/18)

DNA75C's all Service Packed and standing by for the new firmware update! They are looking forward to getting Replay!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/18)

The firmware upgrade for the DNA75C is really close now because a little birdie told me some of the special reviewers got an advance copy to test and give feedback on!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/18)

Ladies and Gentleman! Replay for the DNA75C is here! Boom!

_EARLY SERVICE PACK (all devices)_

EScribe Suite 2.0 SP15
For international customers (Windows): https://downloads.evolvapor.com/SetupEScribe2_SP15_INTL_ServicePack.exe
For international customers (Mac): https://downloads.evolvapor.com/SetupEScribe2_SP15_INTL.pkg
For customers using Linux, see the beta thread.

--- DNA 75 Color (firmware 1.2 SP33.2) ---
Replay (International Edition only). To use Replay:
(1) Apply the Service Pack.
(2) Choose a profile to put Replay on. Check "Use Replay on this profile", and name it how you like. (For most people, the easiest way to use Replay is to choose a profile whose material is Watts.)
(3) Load on a theme with Replay support. (The default theme has Replay support. Go to the Theme tab and click Default Theme, and upload.)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/18)

DNA75C with Replay and me with a RDA! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (28/4/18)

Rob, this is great!
Now you can Replay enable all your 75Cs!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/4/18)

Has anyone updated the Therion 75C BF and used replay successfully? I'm not getting this right


----------



## Yas786 (28/4/18)

Yes about time they released it. Will update later today but looking forward to using replay.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/4/18)

OK - so


RenaldoRheeder said:


> Has anyone updated the Therion 75C BF and used replay successfully? I'm not getting this right


 the issue was the Theme - once I loaded and set the Default Theme - Replaying!!!!!! Thanks @Rob Fisher for being there on the other side

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/18)

Replay operational! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/18)

And finally, REPLAY on a Squonker! Chicken Dinner!  I must say I'm absolutely loving the Recurve RDA!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (28/4/18)

works like it says on the can.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yas786 (28/4/18)

Well finally got it loaded onto my rebel mods dna75c squonk mod. I have replay on watts mode but after a few pulls and saving it, it then stops firing and says check atomiser?? The entheon atty I have on it works fine but for some weird reason it doesn’t fire anymore. 
Also seems to be burning the cotton as my last puff on replay gave me a mouthful of lovely cotton lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/18)

Yas786 said:


> Well finally got it loaded onto my rebel mods dna75c squonk mod. I have replay on watts mode but after a few pulls and saving it, it then stops firing and says check atomiser?? The entheon atty I have on it works fine but for some weird reason it doesn’t fire anymore.
> Also seems to be burning the cotton as my last puff on replay gave me a mouthful of lovely cotton lol



That's a boggler @Yas786... I have tried it on 6 of my DNA75C's and they all perform just fine... I would check your coil is tight etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786 (28/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's a boggler @Yas786... I have tried it on 6 of my DNA75C's and they all perform just fine... I would check your coil is tight etc...



Coil is tight in the entheon, I’ve got a SS316L alien 4 wrap 3mm id coil in it. 

Just squonked some juice into the atty so wicks are wet along with the coil and still same thing. 

Quite bizarre as to why it’s happening. I’ve even reset the mod back to default and haven’t touched any settings other than made sure replay is enabled on profile 8.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/18)

Yas786 said:


> Coil is tight in the entheon, I’ve got a SS316L alien 4 wrap 3mm id coil in it.
> 
> Just squonked some juice into the atty so wicks are wet along with the coil and still same thing.
> 
> Quite bizarre as to why it’s happening. I’ve even reset the mod back to default and haven’t touched any settings other than made sure replay is enabled on profile 8.



I wish I had another suggestion for you but I don't... maybe drop a note on the Evolve Forums?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786 (28/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish I had another suggestion for you but I don't... maybe drop a note on the Evolve Forums?



Thanks for replying back Rob. 

Anyhow after resetting everything back, took the atty off and tightened the coil just to be on safe side. Re wicked it and tried again, seems to be working but hot damn it’s such a hot vape so turned down the watts and seems to be ok but not that impressed by it to be honest. 

Still getting burnt cotton taste as well which is weird because the wicks aren’t dry, they are getting dry but I thought the whole thing with replay is that you no longer get that due to it adjusting the power. Yes I do know if you keep vaping then at some point you will get burnt cotton. 

The atty is very very hot though so going to let it cool down and see if I can play around it with it some more. 

If not I’ll post up on evolv and see what people say there.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/18)

Yas786 said:


> Thanks for replying back Rob.
> 
> Anyhow after resetting everything back, took the atty off and tightened the coil just to be on safe side. Re wicked it and tried again, seems to be working but hot damn it’s such a hot vape so turned down the watts and seems to be ok but not that impressed by it to be honest.
> 
> ...



There is definitely something wrong... the way you use Replay is to set the watts and then vape until you get the perfect vape... then you select SAVE PUFF and then Replay takes over. It works like a dream so if it's not working for you something is amiss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786 (28/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is definitely something wrong... the way you use Replay is to set the watts and then vape until you get the perfect vape... then you select SAVE PUFF and then Replay takes over. It works like a dream so if it's not working for you something is amiss.



Yes that was my understanding of replay function. So really in essence I should not be getting any burnt cotton once I’ve saved my puff?? Like I said after a few puffs my entheon is just getting too hot to vape. 
Using the same mod before replay, the entheon was getting quite warm but not to the extent that it’s getting when using replay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/18)

Sorry to hear this @Yas786 
Hope you manage to get it sorted
Let us know


----------



## Alex (29/4/18)

@Yas786 I had a similar experience a few months back. I began to get burnt cotton taste from my RTA, after trouble-shooting the issue I discovered that the coil itself was the problem, which was so weird because the cotton was fully saturated, no evidence of burned cotton in the coil. It just didn't make any sense to me. 

The issue was resolved after making a new coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (29/4/18)

Yas786 said:


> Yes that was my understanding of replay function. So really in essence I should not be getting any burnt cotton once I’ve saved my puff?? Like I said after a few puffs my entheon is just getting too hot to vape.
> Using the same mod before replay, the entheon was getting quite warm but not to the extent that it’s getting when using replay.



Could be a small hot spot somewhere around the bottom of the coil, hard to spot in the entheon.
Or I had to adjust the warmth setting down a bit for single coils. 
And on my TM24 had to bump it up slightly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yas786 (29/4/18)

Thanks guys for the replies. 

I tried playing some more last night before I got fed up and went to bed. 

I’ve posted my issue on evolv forums but no real answers to my issue. 

Think I’m going to reset the mod back to defaults and start over. I’ll try turning down the warmth although I don’t think I’ve adjusted that in escribe but I’ll have a look later. 

What I might do is put my hadaly on the mod and see if I keep getting the same issue. My hadaly has the same build ie SS316L alien coil at .20ohm. I have it on my rsq using tc vape mode and it hasn’t given me any problems. 

I have a funny feeling it could be my entheon that’s the cause. Because even in normal tc mode before the replay update was released I was getting a temp protect message all the time. Only way I could fix that was by going into wattage mode, vaping for a bit then back into tc mode. But again same issue along with the mod asking me every single time if I’ve put a new coil in lol. Even turned down the temp down to get it to vape properly in tc mode but wasn’t very stable. If I leave the mod for an hr or so, soon as I go to vape it...have you added a new coil message keeps popping up. 

So at the end of my tether here really. If worse comes to worse I’m sending the mod back to where I got it from and get them to fix it. One thing I have noticed on my dna75c squonk mod is the 510 connection seems to have some sort of black anodised finish in the threads but hard to tell as my eyesight isn’t as great as it used to be. May have to look at taking it apart and seeing if that’s the cause of my issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786 (29/4/18)

Ok so I’ve finally figured out what the issue was lol. 

Please bear with me as it’s a bit long this solution. As you know I have a 3D printed dna75c squonk mod from rebel vapes. Anyhow since day one I’ve always had issues with my entheon in tc mode, getting temp protect messages etc etc. Was a bit hit and miss with tc vaping. 

Anyhow as you know the past day I haven’t been able to get replay working on my mod and the entheon rda. 

So about an hr ago I thought let’s try and fix this issue. So I took the entheon off, cleaned it up and put a SS316L fused clapton build in it, rewicked with juice and put it on the mod. Did replay work?? Nope threw up the check atomiser message and temp protect message as well. 

So I’m scratching my head thinking come on I just put a new clean build in there, made sure the screws were very tight clamping the wires etc. 

So I look over to my rsq with a hadaly on it and think why oh why dna75c mod can you just not work??!!!?? So I take my hadaly, clean it up and put the exact same build as my entheon in there. Slapped it on my dna75c mod and guess what?? Boom it works without any issue ie error messages etc. 

So I’m looking at my entheon thinking why my lovely are you not working. Then a lightbulb goes off in my head, try it without the bottom beauty ring. So again I slap the entheon on but without the beauty ring and dear god almighty it is working like it is meant to. 

So it seems like my mod does not like the beauty ring of the entheon lol. Which is a shame as it looks better with it but it won’t work with it on. In fact now the tc vape problems I was having when I first got the mod makes sense, the mod say no no nooooo to the beauty ring lol. 

Phewww there you have it guys, if your mod isn’t playing nice with the entheon then take the beauty ring off and it should work like a dream. 

Thanks to everyone who tried to help, I appreciate it. I love this place, I may not be a saffa but this is the first place I come to check vape related stuff. 

Yours truly,
a U.K. vaper \0/.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Yas786 (30/4/18)

Well since I’ve got replay to work on my mod and entheon. I couldn’t be more happier, I’ve vaped pretty much till my wicks are dry and still no burnt cotton haha. 

Hats off to evolv, they really hit this replay out of the park and into the stratosphere. 

Now all I need is a lost vape 250c squonk mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/18)

Yas786 said:


> Ok so I’ve finally figured out what the issue was lol.
> 
> Please bear with me as it’s a bit long this solution. As you know I have a 3D printed dna75c squonk mod from rebel vapes. Anyhow since day one I’ve always had issues with my entheon in tc mode, getting temp protect messages etc etc. Was a bit hit and miss with tc vaping.
> 
> ...



Great feedback @Yas786 
Im sure this will help other vapers who have beauty rings and problems with replay 
Glad for you that you figured it out

I am very keen to try out this replay but i still have to get a dna mod, haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/5/18)

Yas786 said:


> Ok so I’ve finally figured out what the issue was lol.
> 
> Please bear with me as it’s a bit long this solution. As you know I have a 3D printed dna75c squonk mod from rebel vapes. Anyhow since day one I’ve always had issues with my entheon in tc mode, getting temp protect messages etc etc. Was a bit hit and miss with tc vaping.
> 
> ...



I have had similar issues before with those mod protector plastic washers (the ones you put between the atty and the mod to protect the top of the mod). Not with replay, but it caused some or other atty related error. 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (2/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> And finally, REPLAY on a Squonker! Chicken Dinner!  I must say I'm absolutely loving the Recurve RDA!
> View attachment 130477


What mod is that @Rob Fisher ? I've been waiting for the new firmware to become available for the 75C's and then was going to look at getting a squonk mod... I see @Sir Vape have the Therion 75C but can't tell whether it's a squonk mod or not - the site doesn't say


----------



## picautomaton (2/5/18)

I couldn't get the replay going with the DLSJ theme that was pre-loaded on the Therion 75c, loaded the default theme and replay box appeared. Problem is the default theme is not a good as the DLSJ theme so I re-loaded the old one back and no replay. Don't need replay at the moment


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> What mod is that @Rob Fisher ? I've been waiting for the new firmware to become available for the 75C's and then was going to look at getting a squonk mod... I see @Sir Vape have the Therion 75C but can't tell whether it's a squonk mod or not - the site doesn't say



It’s the Therion Squonker


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> What mod is that @Rob Fisher ? I've been waiting for the new firmware to become available for the 75C's and then was going to look at getting a squonk mod... I see @Sir Vape have the Therion 75C but can't tell whether it's a squonk mod or not - the site doesn't say



Not sure which one you are referring to. I have Therion Squonker DNA75C and the Paranormal DNA250C in that shape.


----------



## Darth Vaper (3/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure which one you are referring to. I have Therion Squonker DNA75C and the Paranormal DNA250C in that shape.


I'm referring to this one - https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-black-edition-therion-dna-75c-newest-dna-colour-chip
That's the only Therion on their site.
Anyone know who else has the Therion BF DNA75C?


----------



## Muchis (3/5/18)

Try The Vape Industry. They have the BF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (3/5/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> I'm referring to this one - https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-black-edition-therion-dna-75c-newest-dna-colour-chip
> That's the only Therion on their site.
> Anyone know who else has the Therion BF DNA75C?


Don't think so - it takes 2x 18650 batteries. If you put that in there, where would the squonk bottle go?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/18)

Damn! Replay on a DNA75C Squonker is the way! Consistent vape on a Squonker for the first time since I was born! No longer buggering up wicks by forgetting to squonk or over squonking to avoid a dry hit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Muchis (26/5/18)

what mod is that?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/18)

Muchis said:


> what mod is that?



@Muchis it's a Big Apple Mods (BAM) from New York. The modder is an old mate from our REO days!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Muchis (26/5/18)

wow!you lucky fish....us mere mortals will continue waiting with bated breath (and perhaps a few dry hits in between)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/18)

Most of the BAM's are full Yellow Ultem... this one is the Tuxedo version and there are only a few of them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yas786 (27/5/18)

Well since I’ve managed to get replay working on my mod. I’m one very happy bunny, absolutely love replay and it’s all I use at the moment. 

I can literally vape my wicks dry and I just do not get any burnt cotton in my mouth. 

No need to use any other mode on my mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/18)

I think I may have found the best of both worlds... I'm convinced Ni80 gives better flavour than Stainless Steel but I want Replay on my DNA75C's... so @smilelykumeenit made me some Framed Staple Aliens with SS cores and 40ga Ni80 wrapped. Replay is now rocking with the flavour of Ni80! Only the first few minutes but already I think we have a Chicken Dinner! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (5/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I may have found the best of both worlds... I'm convinced Ni80 gives better flavour than Stainless Steel but I want Replay on my DNA75C's... so @smilelykumeenit made me some Framed Staple Aliens with SS cores and 40ga Ni80 wrapped. Replay is now rocking with the flavour of Ni80! Only the first few minutes but already I think we have a Chicken Dinner! Boom!
> View attachment 134263
> View attachment 134264
> View attachment 134265
> ...


Does the Ni80 wrapping not interfere with the replay function Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Does the Ni80 wrapping not interfere with the replay function Rob?



Nope. As long as part of the coil is temp aware you are good to go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Muchis (5/6/18)

This is awesome. been looking everywhere for temp control compatable coils

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/6/18)

Also used SS wrapped with Ni80, works a dream. Just as a heads up Replay does not work with a Ni80 clapton wrapped in parallel with SS. Found out last night when doing a coil for my Intake. 
@Rob Fisher what theme you using on your 75C.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/18)

Bulldog said:


> Also used SS wrapped with Ni80, works a dream. Just as a heads up Replay does not work with a Ni80 clapton wrapped in parallel with SS. Found out last night when doing a coil for my Intake.
> @Rob Fisher what theme you using on your 75C.



@Bulldog I'm using this one! Mx2_Blue_1.0.1


----------



## Bulldog (5/6/18)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/6/18)

I see V1.1 is out @Rob Fisher if you interested 
*Version 1.1 now Available*

*This update introduces a visually enhanced Replay experience*. *Check it out!*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/18)

Bulldog said:


> I see V1.1 is out @Rob Fisher if you interested
> *Version 1.1 now Available*
> 
> *This update introduces a visually enhanced Replay experience*. *Check it out!*



Thanks! Off to grab it! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

